# Epic bay boats?



## spike

Anybody know much about this new line of bay boats? From what I gather they are made in California and distributed from Louisiana. The marketing material says "Resin-Infused" what ever that means. Its a good looking boat, saw one at a dealer in Fairhope today.


----------



## 60hertz

Resin Infused generally means that the hull was vacuum bagged during construction to force resin into the foam.


----------



## Clam

The epic 22 sc does look sharp. I saw them at the boat show in orange beach not long ago but I haven't seen too many reviews online yet.


----------



## PopsNbama

I was on the way from New Orleans to Baton Rouge Sat and pulled in next to one of these at a gas station. It was a white on white with an F200 Yamaha. I was admiring the rig and got a chance to talk with the owner. 

He was bigger guy like me and said the boat was extremely sable and very economical to operate. I asked about the hull design. He said it was a very dry ride, good to 15" and also handled the 3-4' water well. They had just been out to some rigs from Venice catching some Mangrove snapper and you could tell he was very pleased with the unit. 

I've been looking at everything from 2' Xpress to 24' Tritons and this thing really looked like an expensive unit. I was pretty surprised that they are in what I would consider the medium price range.


----------



## Gamble0613

My sister is in quality control for them out of Vivian Louisiana. They are mainly known for wake board style boats but the fishing series are looking nice with good specs. To bad family members don't get discounts lol


----------



## Wharf Rat

I saw an 18 wheeler load of them going down the highway one day. Very good looking boat, nice looking lines.


----------



## X-Shark

60hertz said:


> Resin Infused generally means that the hull was vacuum bagged during construction to force resin into the foam.


That is not correct......It is not vacuumed into the foam...It is vacuumed into the dry glass that has been laid up.

15hg of vacuum is almost 2000lbs per sqft of pressure. This creates a void free laminate.


----------



## MrFish

Nice looking lines. Looks like a nice boat, but I hate where the binnacle is mounted on the console.


----------



## davis_patrick82

Paradise Marine in Gulf Shores has a few of them- I saw them rigging one that had a nice white powder coated T-Top the other day. 

I believe they will rig Yamaha, Honda, or Suzuki for you.


----------



## Chet88

Looks nice. Only one model for now it appears.

http://epicboats.com/p-8299-22sc.html


----------



## oxbeast1210

My buddy recently got one with a zuke.
So far only has good things to say. He has only had it a couple weeks so time will tell .


----------



## RORO

My buddy up here in Andalusia is a dealer for them. He is in the wake boarding stuff real big. Nice boats.


----------



## Chet88

How much coin $ do they run?


----------



## Gamble0613

The 22 sc is around 35-40 depending on what you rig them with


----------



## tkh329

oxbeast1210 said:


> My buddy recently got one with a zuke.
> So far only has good things to say. He has only had it a couple weeks so time will tell .


Oxbeast, we have the same buddy! I was talking with Dan about the boat and he seems to love it!

For some reason I have it in my head the boat is only CG rated for 6 people, not 8 like most 22's? If I am correct, that'd be a draw back for me.


----------



## oxbeast1210

tkh329 said:


> Oxbeast, we have the same buddy! I was talking with Dan about the boat and he seems to love it!
> 
> For some reason I have it in my head the boat is only CG rated for 6 people, not 8 like most 22's? If I am correct, that'd be a draw back for me.


Haha small world we were stationed at whiting field together . Somehow I didn't realize that he was into fishing as much as I am lol.


----------



## TURTLE

*Iv'e seen a couple at Tims place getting T-Tops and such and they look Goooood! There was a black one there that was an offshore looking type hull that was just plain awesome. I couldn't afford one but they do look great.*


----------



## scolli19

Are there any other epic 22sc owners out there? I would like to hear some more first hand reviews...seriously considering this boat.

Thanks


----------



## Lookn4Fun00

*Epic bay boat*

Guys, 

I actually bought the first EPIC sold to a LOUISIANA Dealer. 

I can tell you, at 45 years old, 7 bay boats, this is by far the best boat Ive ever invested in. 

I have been a Skeeter owner for my last two boats and was looking for a 3rd. But I was introduced to the EPIC and also talked to the owner Ashley directly.

After seeing the customer service, engineering, attention to detail, and trial runs in the boat, its a NO BRAINER. 

I will be glad to answer any phone calls if anyone wants to hear it from the horses mouth.


----------



## tkh329

Lookn4Fun00 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I actually bought the first EPIC sold to a LOUISIANA Dealer.
> 
> I can tell you, at 45 years old, 7 bay boats, this is by far the best boat Ive ever invested in.
> 
> I have been a Skeeter owner for my last two boats and was looking for a 3rd. But I was introduced to the EPIC and also talked to the owner Ashley directly.
> 
> After seeing the customer service, engineering, attention to detail, and trial runs in the boat, its a NO BRAINER.
> 
> I will be glad to answer any phone calls if anyone wants to hear it from the horses mouth.


Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new boat! How does it ride compared to the Skeeters?


----------



## aroundthehorn

Pretty sweet boat.

I wish that I had bought a bay boat.


----------



## bitemeteam

Lookn4Fun00 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I actually bought the first EPIC sold to a LOUISIANA Dealer.
> 
> I can tell you, at 45 years old, 7 bay boats, this is by far the best boat Ive ever invested in.
> 
> I have been a Skeeter owner for my last two boats and was looking for a 3rd. But I was introduced to the EPIC and also talked to the owner Ashley directly.
> 
> After cal the customer service, engineering, attention to detail, and trial runs in the boat, its a NO BRAINER.
> 
> I will be glad to answer any phone calls if anyone wants to hear it from the horses mouth.


Hey guys I bought my Epic in Sept '13 and it is an awesom boat but I have a problem with the. transom wanting to lower too deep into the saltwater sometimes causing the lower bottom of the motor cowl to be in the water when I take off and slow down....I think the problem might be the extra weight of the batteries being installed next to the transom on the 2014 models like mine. I have tried calling Mr Ashley and left messages but no reply from him!! Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## bleedincrimson

A buddy of mine works at paradise marine and bought one when they first got them. I have fished on it a few times and in my opinion those boats are awesome, good ride and hauls ass. We haven't had a problem with the back end riding low. If I was in the market for a bay boat the Epic 22 would be at the top of the list.


----------



## rulethebay

*Epic Boats*

A Couple of things I do not Like about the Epic:
The Boat is Very tender because of a 22' Boat on a 19' Running Surface
It cannot have trim tabs because of transom Design
Console is 2 piece and not sealed all the way around and screwed down
No Access to In hull fuel cell
Anchor locker cannot except proper anchor without cutting ears off
Not a storage box or livewell on the boat is insulated
Rod Box tubes are not secured
Starboard screwed to stingers and you cannot access bilge hoses and Pumps
Small ledges to step up on front deck.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

rulethebay said:


> A Couple of things I do not Like about the Epic:
> The Boat is Very tender because of a 22' Boat on a 19' Running Surface
> It cannot have trim tabs because of transom Design
> Console is 2 piece and not sealed all the way around and screwed down
> No Access to In hull fuel cell
> Anchor locker cannot except proper anchor without cutting ears off
> Not a storage box or livewell on the boat is insulated
> Rod Box tubes are not secured
> Starboard screwed to stingers and you cannot access bilge hoses and Pumps
> Small ledges to step up on front deck.


Just out of curiosity, what year-model are these undesirable traits on?


----------



## Fielro

Good looking boats


----------



## rulethebay

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Just out of curiosity, what year-model are these undesirable traits on?


They only have 1 model Boat. And what I am talking about is a 2014 Model.


----------



## chris buck

I work for Waylen Bay, out of Saint Augustine. Epic boats come in a 22SC & 25 SC, any good dealer will give you a choice of motor (we carry Suzuki, Evinrude, Mercury, Honda and Yamaha). 
Epic offers a good selection of expected colors like white, blue, black, silver and teal BUT they also offer eye cstching colors like arrest me red, vibrant yellow, Florida orange, ice blue and lime green!
You have the option of jack plate, t-top, led lights, light up gills (the gill logo on side of boat) trim tabs, trolling motors, push platforms... whatever you need.


----------



## Yellow Boat

Dealer in Gulf Shores also he has lots of them in stock....


----------



## shrapnel

Bump, any more input from owners of these?


----------



## doradohunter

Do your research, I've seen some bad issues out there.


----------



## JoeyWelch

They break!! Literally.


----------



## Splittine

I've heard a lot more bad than good about them. I wouldn't risk it personally.


----------



## Stoker1

Enjoy the read...

But on the other hand, I have been on my neighbors 2013 / w-150 Zuke and it does well. We've ran it through some snotty water and fished it pretty hard those times out. I've seen pretty much each nook and cranny since we both jump in and hand wash everything after the trips in the salt. His is holding up well. 

They're a gorgeous boat, plenty of deck and storage as well as pretty fast with the 150 loaded. 

From what I gather about the brand, is the customer support is lacking.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/615244-major-issues-epic.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/794446-epic-bay-boat-failure.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/744656-epic-let-down-22sc.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/719666-epic-level-quality.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/762732-21-epic-bay-boat-hanging-davits.html

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/676452-epic-bay-boats.html


----------



## MrFish

Might be worth looking at. That guy on there, "deadbuck" says they're as good as Yellowfin or Shearwater. And comparable to the Everglades 243. Sounds like it might just be a diamond in the rough. Imagine, you could own that type of quality for about a 1/3-1/4 of the price.


----------



## Ragon210

A lot of bad reviews on the hull truth. Due your research!


----------



## lsucole

My company has worked with auto, marine, & motorcycle dealers for over 35 yrs. in La. & Ms. One of my boat dealer clients in La. was one of , if not the first dealers for the Epic bay boats. I too think they look awesome and said that to the dealer. He then told me the troubles. The first two boats he sold and rigged cracked transoms the first week. One actually cracked on the initial test drive of delivery. The only reason he had any on his lot at that time was because he was having problems with Epic on returning the boats.

Now, to be fair, that was a few years ago and it is probable that Epic has fixed their initial design flaws. According to the dealer there were not enough braces in the transom to support the bigger outboards they were rated for. There was also a problem with the keel splitting on some as well--- inconsistent thickness of fiberglass was their guess on that problem. Thy probably would not be still be in business had they not improved.


----------



## autonomous

Most of the reviews that I have read have been from one individual who felt he was wronged by the company. The other reviews are comments from people who supposedly know someone or heard about someone that owned an epic. In the same thread they usually suggest the brand or make that they favor. I cant speak for others but I have a 2015 22sc and have been pleased with mine. It handles rough water well and is a dry ride at all times. There have been couple of small issues, but I assume they happen with any make and model. For the money I couldn't be happier with mine to date. I sure hope that I have the same feeling 5 years from now.


----------



## MrFish

> The other reviews are comments from people who supposedly know someone or heard about someone that owned an epic.


Guess you didn't read them all. The David Pillet guy goes on and on, but the others were owners as well, with some serious issues. The stringers coming loose was not hear say. Jeez. I like my Polar, but I understand that some folks had issues with them. I didn't, but doesn't mean that others didn't.


----------



## X-Shark

60hertz said:


> Resin Infused generally means that the hull was vacuum bagged during construction to force resin into the foam.


Not exactly...... It does not force resign into the foam. 
It moves the resign into place and forces it thru the fiberglass laminate. That fiberglass may or may Not have a foam core.

This process was taken from the aerospace industry.
It creates a Super strong [read ZERO void] laminate without the excess weight of unneeded extra resign.

As a example : 15hgin vacuum is equivalent to 2000lbs of pressure over 1 sqft. That's squeezing it pretty good. 

The object is to have the glass all wetted out and not have extra resign.
Their looking for 50% resign to 50% weight of fiberglass or 40% resign to 60% weight of fiberglass

Somewhere in that range anyway. 



From a few pix's that I saw... They have a droopy nose. I hate the looks of a droopy nosed boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Also, we need to deduct cool points because of the name.
Epic sounds gay as fek.


----------

